# Good Conduct Certificate from Dubai Police



## Maleficent87 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi all,
I need a legal / lawyer services to obtain a Good Conduct Certificate from Dubai. I have tried filing online request but unfortunately I don't have Emirates ID as it was never been received by me during my stay in Dubai.
I have lived in dubai for 5 years as house wife. I only have Passport and emirates visa on my passport which is expired and residing out of UAE.
I would appreciate if anyone can help me to suggest some legal advisor to contact and that person can obtain the certificate and courier it to my home country address.

Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

If you have already left a country where you were previously resident (UAE in your case) a good conduct cert can usually be requested from that country's Embassy in your home country - I've only done this in the UK for time spent living in Euorpean countries, not UAE, but maybe it's the same process?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

